# Wedding Dress



## ymoore4006 (Sep 16, 2014)

I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


----------



## cathy3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, what a wonderful job. Best wishes


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Incredible! Congrats on the upcoming marriage and your beautiful dress.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! It is beautiful and you wear it well. You will certainly be a gorgeous bride. I look forward to more photos.
Good luck with the rest of your work.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow!! Just Wow!! What a fantastic job you have done. Happy wedding and all that follows.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Great job! Congrats! You will definatly be stunning!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

OH my, it is gorgeous! Did you design it yourself? How many flower girls and what style dress are you making for them. I hope you have a girl who will wear that treasure again one day. All my thumbs are up to you.


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

What a beautiful dress! Best wishes to you for your upcoming wedding!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your wedding dress is just gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing the wedding photos. Please share them with us.


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful wedding dress! I love the design in the back and how it drapes down to the floor. Congratulations on your future wedding. God Bless!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow!!! Absolutely beautiful and the train is incredible. You will be a beautiful bride.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Your dress is fabulous. What an ambitious project and a lot of work. Wishing you a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## Bizzystix (Aug 26, 2015)

What a beautiful bride you will be! I hope you will be able to pass your dress on someday to another bride near and dear to your heart. 

Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials. I wish you all the best for a wonderful wedding and married life!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful creation!


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

ymoore4006 said:


> I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


Your dress is truly gorgeous and looks very beautiful on you. You will be a stunning bride. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

What a beautiful dress! You did an excellent job. Try a black slip under it. Learned from my nursing students who used to wear white & many were of darker skin tones.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I am so impressed! The dress is amazing! I LOVE the back. I am also impressed with how organized you are -- the dress is done way before the big day. Congrats to you!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Just beautiful. That must have taken you many, many hours. Congratulation on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful job and dress. You are going to look absolutely beautiful on your wedding &#128146; day.


----------



## Tinan (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job of taking photos all be yourself! The train is my favorite but the whole dress is beautiful. You have made a wonderful heirloom to be passed down.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful dress!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Your dress is beautiful. Very exclusive!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Apologies, double post.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

What a beautiful, amazing accomplishment! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

ymoore4006 said:


> I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


Your wedding dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Your dress is fabulous! Did you design it? I love the back, makes the dress!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

You look amazing in your beautiful dress.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness that is amazing, you look stunning. congratulations


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful.&#128049;


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations.. Beautifully done.. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow. That is beautiful. The fit is perfect and you look gorgeous. 

Gigi


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

beautiful dress and model,congrats6


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

That is lovely. Wishing you blessings on the marriage it celebrates.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Amazing dress. You're a brave lady to add crocheting your dress along with planning a wedding. May God bless you with a long happy married life.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

That is really amazing and beautiful. And you will be a beautiful bride. What a great heirloom!


----------



## ymoore4006 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the wonderful compliments. I forgot to add that I made a shawl as well to go with the dress.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow...that dress is a work of art and you look gorgeous in it. Well done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ymoore4006 said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful compliments. I forgot to add that I made a shawl as well to go with the dress.


Perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ymoore4006 said:


> I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


It is absolutely beautiful. You look gorgeous in it. I like what you have added at the back of the hem. What an original, beautiful wedding gown. It will be a real heirloom and I applaud your beautiful work and your imagination!

Show it to us when you have it completed - love to see the wedding pictures too!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! It is beautiful! I love the detail in the train. Be sure to share photos of the flower girl dress when you're done. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow, how pretty! It looks gratin you!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous dress. Lovely work. Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. The design is wonderful. The shawl completes the look. Congratulations.


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

Dress looks great and it looks great on you


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful work and you will be a beautiful bride.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's just lovely! You'll be a stunning bride


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's so lovely. Looks like a lot of work so far. You have made a beautiful dress that will give you lovely memories for many years. &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

The shawl is a great touch & so well done also. Beautiful work for a beautiful bride.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Love the back detail and the hemline additions. The whole thing just amazes me. Wishing you well in the future as a married lady. Thank you for sharing your most lovely work.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW! The dress is almost as pretty as your smile! Both are beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your dress is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my, what a beautiful dress on a beautiful bride. Well done!!!!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

How gorgeous is this! So much beautiful work, you're going to shine on your big day!


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

OH MY!!! That is beautiful! You are so talented. Best wishes on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Even more amazing. A dress and shawl plus your making the flower girl dress. Wonderful.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh, you'll definitely be a beautiful bride. Your work is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh, you'll definitely be a beautiful bride. Your work is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Way, way,wayyyyyyyyyy beyond anything you could ever get in a store....how special to make your own wedding gown!!!!! If your life together is as beautiful as your dress, you will be one very lucky and special couple! Wishing that for you.....keep us posted


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I love the design of the train! Planning the wedding isn't stressful enough??? You have nerves of steel!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fabulous creation. Love how you figured out how to take a pic of the back of the dress by yourself! The back of the top and insert into the skirt are truly a work of art. Please post pics of the additional dresses you will be making!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Incredible! Congrats on the upcoming marriage and your beautiful dress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

The dress is beautiful as are you. So much work, I am in awe.


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

That iis really beautiful.And I'm with you,more motifs to make a longer train.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Your dress is incredible, you will be a beautiful bride!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just so Lovely and so beautifully made


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! It looks amazing on you. You well be a beautiful bride.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful wedding gown, congratulations on your up coming wedding.


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

Your dress is stunning, and you look so happy in it. Congratulations!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous....I would be very proud.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The train you have incorporated is really lovely. Is this your own design, you will be beautiful.


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful dress! Best wishes for your wedding !


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So lovely! What a great job you did and such a lot of work! Thanks for sharing!


ymoore4006 said:


> I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Just lovely!

Congrats. Have a beautiful day.


----------



## jasgold (Feb 12, 2011)

It is lovely. Best wishes to you.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!! You are going to be a beautiful bride. Congratulations and many happy years together.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

This is stunning. You will be a truly beautiful bride. Hope all goes with the rest of your project. Congratulations on your upcoming weddin and hope to see some photos of your big day.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow!!! Very beautiful wedding gown and it looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! That is absolutely beautiful. Such beautiful work.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's beautiful. May you have a lovely wedding and a long and happy life together.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Great work. Looking good.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

It's a work of art and you look beautiful and radiant in it. It's magnificent. 
Very best wishes for the day and all the days to follow.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful dress!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW!!! That is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow! Fabulous! You must be very proud of yourself!


----------



## debski20 (Sep 4, 2012)

not only is it beautiful, and you will be a gorgeous bride, but you have created an heirloom! You must be so proud of yourself! Such talent!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

You did a wonderful job (love that train)! Congrats to you.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! What a great job you have done. Congratulations on the upcoming wedding. You will make a beautiful bride.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

That is beautiful, you will be a lovely bride

What a legacy to be able to pass down over the generations


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It's very nice. A Lot of work, but beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations on the upcoming nuptials. You have done an amazing job on the gown and should be very proud. Great Great Job.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautifully done. It fits you perfectly and the detailing on the train and hem is lovely.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful! You look lovely! What an accomplishment and to make all of the rest.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Magnificent...you will make a beautiful bride


----------



## Hlsst7 (Sep 13, 2015)

You are going to be a beautiful bride on your wedding day! Are you going to make your veil? If so, have you picked a pattern?


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

wow what a adorable dress you should be very proud of it.
If you put it in the shop you would pay a lot of money for it so beautiful. you will be one busy lady & a lot of work ahead.
look forward to seeing the other dresses.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

very beautiful and best wishes for your upcoming wedding. will be looking for future pictures on that wonderful day of you in that gorgeous dress with your man.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Simply gorgeous! You will be a beauiful bride.


----------



## Meaustin4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I hope your fiancé knows how lucky he is to wed such a talented and beautiful woman. Wonderful work!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

What a gorgeous dress. Such talent. You are an inspiration.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! You are VERY ambitious! The dress is beautiful... such a lot of work but worth it! Best wishes to you for a happy life ~ :-D :thumbup:


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful! Hope my daughter doesn't see it and want one! Hope all goes well on the day


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

The wedding dress is beautiful.Congratulations and wish you the best on your wedding day.


----------



## Kvsanders (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Simply stunning and what a beautiful bride!


----------



## phacht (Jan 22, 2011)

MAGNIFICENT job!!!!!!!!!!! It is truly stunning and one of a kind. You did such a beautiful job, and the dress fits you so well too. My hat's off to you.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

How exciting for you. Dress is definitely made just for you. I love the back design. Congratulations and best wishes as you continue to prepare for your special day.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful, both dress and the bride to be! You are amazing!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Its a beautiful dress.


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful. You'll make a gorgeous bride. Please post photos of the wedding.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Not only is your dress gorgeous the shawl is a beautiful addition. You do stunning work.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It is absolutely gorgeous. Kudos to you and we're all anxiously awaiting the flowergirl's dress &#127752;


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

You've done awesome work! What an accomplishment. You've created an heirloom. You'll look beautiful at your wedding. I wish you so much happiness!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You did a fantastically stunning wedding dress,an heirloom to be sure. and congratulations on your upcoming nuptuals


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!! You nailed it! It looks great! Great on you too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow! It is a beautiful dress and the back is gorgeous. All the best and good luck with the flower girls dress. Please post when finished.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautifully done!!!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

There are not proper words to describe the beauty of your dress. You have more patience than me. Much happiness. Be sure to show us the other dresses.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow.....beautiful and is perfect on you. Wow.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice! You have done a great job with it! I especially love the hem details that you put on.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, what an accomplishment!!! It is beautiful!!! Good luck with your wedding and wishing you many years of happiness!!!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL &#128522;

Wonderful fit and you look beautiful wearing it!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your dress is just beautiful.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!! What an absolutely beautiful dress, and you are a beautiful bride!!! God's rich blessings for your wedding and your future. HUGS...GG


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful and looks wonderful on you. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding .


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thats so beautiful.good job.and Happy marriage.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Lovely dress, congratulations. I hope you have many happy years.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Beautiful!!! I wish you the best in your wedding and marriage!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful! You will be a stunning bride!


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

Omigosh, that is incredibly beautiful!!! What a lot of work, but so worth it. You will be a beautiful bride.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I can't even begin to imagine making something like this. Gorgeous!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Very stunning and beautiful! You look gorgeous in it. That is a great accomplishment! Happy wedding&#128578;


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Stunning dress, gorgeous train, beautiful shawl! Best Wishes!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

What a beautiful dress and bride! All the best for a long and happy married life!!


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful gown. You put your heart and soul into it. It shows. Your will be so beautiful on your wedding day.
And a wonderful heirloom dress to hand down for generations.
Congratulations on your gown and your wedding. May your life be a happy one.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Just beautiful,what incredible workmanship best wishes on your upcoming wedding


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Beautiful work of art!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

cathy3 said:


> Wow, what a wonderful job. Best wishes


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Another wow from me - beautiful!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

It's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! What a gorgeous wedding dress! You should be proud of your fantastic accomplishment. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and Best Wishes for a wonderful marriage and happy life. ;0)


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

What a lovely dress!


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Beyond beautiful!! Congrats on your upcoming wedding and on the gorgeous dress! Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

What a beautiful dress


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So beautiful..what a wonderful job you have done, and you look beautiful in it! Best of luck.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful, job well done.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW, That is simply gorgeous! Congratulations on upcoming wedding - such a beautiful bride :thumbup:


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Epic!


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

Stunning, and congratulations.


----------



## mommomtwo (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope your marriage is as BEAUTIFUL as the dress you made!
You are a talented woman. Many blessings to you both.


----------



## Little ole me (Oct 11, 2011)

Agree! Very beautiful work. I was wondering too, if you designed it yourself?


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful. Congratulations on a job well done as well as your marriage.


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful design and it looks great on you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, hope all goes well with the other dresses and for your big day.


----------



## Mimi CindyB (Mar 3, 2013)

You look great and your dress is amazing!!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

You are doing a wonderful job and you look wonderful in your wedding dress. Wishing you a happy, happy, happy, married life!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful dress, what an accomplishment! Best wishes,on your wedding. :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! That insert in the back and that train! WOW! Congratulations and best wishes for a wonderful loving life together!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Outstanding wedding dress, lovely on you!


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

How beautiful!! The flower motiff section is just so pretty. You do excellent work. 
May God bless you and your future husband with many happy years together. Margie


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

What a major accomplishment! Beautiful work and fit. The train is amazing. I wish I had the focus to stay with what must have been a long term project. Best wishes!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow!! Very nice! Love the flower train. You are gonna look absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## Tattoobonnie59 (May 20, 2012)

It's lovely! Best wishes for your special day!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! I am in awe! Congratulations! You look fantastic wearing the dress. Make sure to post photos of you and your daughter wearing the dresses.


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

WOW..beautiful..I especially love the train. Look forward to seeing all the pix. Best Wishes to you.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous, stunning, what a work of art :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnya (Jul 19, 2013)

Such a beautiful dress, best wishes for a happy and blessed marriage.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow,I'm impressed !! Is it your own design ? I love the pearls on the train motifs. You look and are going to look amazing. !!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a beautiful creation


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow - you are so talented. The train is my favourite bit.

I wish you both well for your marriage. We celebrate 40 years married on Valentine's Day!

&#65039;Mama


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


ymoore4006 said:


> I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

So lovely and a treasure to make your day extra special


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

WOW WOW WOW WOW AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful dress....!!! congratulations in your wedding....


----------



## Jeanie-Wyo (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow ....that is divine!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Oh my, what a stunningly beautiful dress, absolutely gorgeous work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Best wishes to you on your wedding!


----------



## stchorz101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful job. Good luck, and God Bless


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

You've done a wonderful piece of art. You will knock everyone's socks off at your wedding! You look lovely in it. Great fit.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful heirloom. What headpiece are you wearing


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Your dress is beautiful and you look lovely and so happy wearing it!


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

Gorgeous! You can tell it was made with much love.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful dress and a beautiful bride! You are so talented and have created a treasured heirloom!


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Such a gorgeous dress and you did a beautiful job crocheting it. Personally, I like it better without the motifs around the bottom of the hem. I would be worried about stepping on them or trying not to step on them. Just my opinion.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow! And wow! Very impressed.


----------



## sdsimi (Feb 23, 2013)

Your dress is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen - truly magnificent! With all the love you have obviously put into the making of it, your marriage is bound to be truly blessed! Congratulations!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

absolutely stunning! especially the motifs on your train...I hope you will post pictures of the other dresses as they are completed...congratulations on your upcoming marriage


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice. Congratulations on your wedding


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That wedding dress is gorgeous...simply gorgeous.


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing! Please post the pictures from the wedding too!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous dress and workmanship! It makes me proud just looking at it. The train is especially striking. Best wishes for a perfect wedding and a long, happy future together.


----------



## Comonica (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow. What a beautiful dress. Love the train at the back. Would love to see the flower girl's dress.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Gorgeous dress and bride - and outstanding work! Congratulations on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

that is stunning! what a lovely way to incorporate your skills into your special day! you will be a beautiful bride! lucky groom!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

ymoore4006 said:


> I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


Omg!!! That is amazing and you look so great in it. What a lot of work, and patience too!! Your groom will be in awe!!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You have to be the most talented person in the world!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

ymoore4006 said:


> I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


ymoore4006-Stunning!!!!!! You look absolutely gorgeous in the dress and your work is beautiful. Hope you'll post some pictures of the big day! Well done. Denise


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! That is a very special accomplishment. Be sure and share your wedding photos.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

WOW, I am just speechless, that is stunning, I love the train in the back and the flowers (motifs) that you've added to the train. I can't wait to see what you'll be doing for the flower girls/attendants. Beautiful, beautiful job and beautiful woman. Have a wonderful wedding and marriage.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

So beautiful


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing. Very pretty and looks really good on you. what a wonderful job you did.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's wonderful! Can't wait to see the wedding photos.


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

Your dress is just gorgeous. When I was 17, my mother knitted me a maroon skirt & top. Little did she ever think that I would wear it when I ran away to get married at 18. That was in 1953 and I don't have ANY PICTURES. But I was married for 57 years.


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your up coming wedding! What a gorgeous dress, you did an amazing job! Can't wait to see the flower girls dress!


----------



## ymoore4006 (Sep 16, 2014)

OMG!! I am so overwhelmed with the compliments and well wishes for my wedding.

When I got engaged, my first thought was that I wanted to make my dress so I went looking online to see if there were any wedding crochet dress patterns and I happened to find a pic of a dress (it was on pinterest) that I absolutely loved so I went to the website (it was in russian). The lady who made the dress only had a diagram for the skirt because it was a repeated pattern. That is when I went to KP to see if anyone could write the pattern given the diagram and someone from KP gave me the written instructions so I have to give her big THANKS for doing so. The motifs I just searched around for patterns online and made them. I made over 200 motifs (24 different designs). It was my idea to put the pearl buttons on the back as well as the train and I ordered the pearl buttons from overseas. Attached are pictures of the dress seen on pinterest as well as the wedding shoes that I purchased that go perfectly with my dress!

Sorry story is so long


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

You look beautiful in it! What a special heirloom!!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!! You're very talented, the dress is stunning. Can't wait to see the other dresses. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It is beautiful and you make a lovely bride.


----------



## Lisa574 (Mar 29, 2013)

That's just beautiful!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful. I can't even imagine taking on such a project.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

gorgeous.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG! It's beautiful! I love the motifs. You have been busy and have done amazing work! Can't wait to see the other dresses.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done! You are going to make a beautiful bride! Makes me want to get married again so I could knit/wear one. &#128546; Good thing I have daughters&#128540;.

Enjoy your dress and your day! Congratulations!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Best wishes for your upcoming marriage. Lovely dress. a great heirloom. Please post pictures of the wedding and of the flower girl dresses.


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Great job!!!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

So pretty, love the lacy train.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful!!! What a loving project... happiness to you and your family~


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely, particularly the train with all the detail, bet you are so looking forward to your wedding day xx


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

such a beautiful dress. Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

How lovely you look! Please post pictures of your wedding - I am imagining all of those beautiful dresses....You have made a truly inspiring wedding dress.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You are a very ambitious woman!!! I love the dress and you will look stunning in it. And now you are doing the flower girl dresses??? Oh, you are something else. Nice work and congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous dress.Such beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a gorgeous dress and my hat is off to you for such beautiful work in designing and execution of your wedding dress. Your work is beautiful and you will have a treasure to be cherished for generations.


----------



## LynnCalif (Jan 13, 2016)

My word, that is the most beautiful wedding dress ever. And congratulations!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful dress and best wishes for a happy married life.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

That's spectacular!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

That's spectacular!

Hazel


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I cannot believe you handmade that dress! It is so perfect with the even tension and the made to measure fit. The train at the back is a work of art. You have chosen the style and colour to suit you and I am so impressed! Very well done and I wish you the very best for your wedding day.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome dress. I am still trying to catch my breath. You look gorgeous and I wish you all the best on your special day.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a gorgeous dress and my hat is off to you for such beautiful work in designing and execution of your wedding dress. Your work is beautiful and you will have a treasure to be cherished for generations.


----------



## ruthhomer (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks beautiful. What talent you have. What a heirloom keepsake this will be. Congratulations.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! It's a work of art. You'll be a beautiful bride.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful! And I love the train. You will make a stunning bride in a beautiful dress. Congratulations on your upcoming marriage.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

THAT is STUNNING!! Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh my gosh. I remember your post and I thought it would take forever to make-a huge challenge. This is beautiful. You should be so proud. An heirloom for your family.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

You are so talented. Your dress is stunning. Best wishes for a future full of sunshine and delight.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Your dress is just beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You are going to be one beautiful bride...congratulations on the work you have done, and God's many blessings in the years ahead.


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

The dress is so beautiful and has a such a romantic elegance. You do,wear it well. Best wishes.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Great job. Congrats.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

ymoore4006 said:


> I started working on my dress in August and wanted to share my accomplishments. The dress is basically done, but I want to add more motifs to the train and the hem of the dress. My wedding is Aug 28 this year. I am also making my flower girls dress and plan to start on that in a few months.


You did a beautiful job !!!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

What a stunning dress ! Good luck in August and to many years ahead !


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful dress and stunning work. Look forward to seeing your wedding pics.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely and a gorgeous train!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Soooo gorgeus!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, you look fantastic in your wedding dress, best wishes for happiness everafter


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful dress


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, that is FABULOUS and looks so very beautiful on you.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, that is FABULOUS and looks so very beautiful on you.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow!!! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, both you and the dress. Can't wait to see the flower girls dresses.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

It is perfect!!!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful! What a work of art!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Speechlessly BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Just beautiful. You will be a beautiful bride.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful Dress on a Beautiful Bride! Congratulations on your new adventures!


----------



## SuMac (Feb 15, 2015)

I am so impressed! You will be a beautiful bride!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

WOW what an undertaking Its beautiful


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

It's stunning and you will really turn heads on the big day!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## UKknitter (Mar 21, 2015)

What an accomplishment! So nice to have a unique dress and know that you did it for your special day. Well done! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, you are very talented, it is gorgeous. Great job and huge WOW!!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic job...congratulations and all the best!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

What a beautiful job!! An ambitious project!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is just lovely!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful dress! you did a great jobs. Wishing you many years of happiness!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A beautiful dress, loads of work skilfully done!


----------



## granhiker (Feb 28, 2014)

that is beautiful. you will be a beautiful bride. Hopefully you will share the other dresses with us.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that is beautiful! What a load of work. Love, love the photos showing the back & the train. I will look forward to seeing the complete ensemble. 
You will be a beautiful bride. God speed & good luck!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! Your gown is beautiful!! Congratulations on your new life beginning in August!


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

yay you, best wishes!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful dress! Best wishes for the upcoming nuptials.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing !!!! Very gorgeous dress. Wishing you gorgeous wedding and family!


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

SO VERY pretty!!! You did a wonderful job. Nice pattern and it looks wonderful on you. Talented!!! 

Best wishes on your wedding!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

It is Lovely.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Incredible dress! You'll make a beautiful bride--congratulations!


----------



## vocaldeb (Jan 17, 2016)

IT is a beautiful dress and you did a great job. Have a blessed day!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Your wedding dress is stunning, the drape in the back with the lace is gorgeous. Best wishes for a beautiful wedding and a wonderful life.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow,you are a designer, love the train, so beautiful!! congratulations to you both!


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow - love it, but I would not take on such a challenge. Too old now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful wedding dress as is the bride to be.
Love the back with the train........so elegant.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

A stunning creation!


----------



## pearls85 (Nov 3, 2013)

It's absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh such a beautiful dress. You can be so proud of yourself. The dress is gorgeous!! You will make such a beautiful bride.

Looking forward to seeing photos of your wedding day to see you in all your glory and to see the flower girl too.
Good luck with the rest but I'm sure you can finish in good time


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

It's absolutely beautiful! What a treasure!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Well done! It's a beautiful dress!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

That is so beautiful! .... a keepsake to hand down through your family!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow - wow - WOW! If your wedding day is as beautiful as your wedding gown dress..it will be spectacular! Best of luck you you!


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Fabulous! It is beautiful and looks lovely on you. Can't wait to see the flower girl's dress.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Please post a picture of the wedding party. &#128157;


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful! labor of love.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

What a beautiful job you did you look gorgeous. Congratulations on your up and comimg marriage


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

what wonderful work. congratulations. blessings


----------



## Seven54 (Nov 8, 2015)

That is stunning! You look beautiful in it, I can imagine what you'll look like as you walk toward your husband! Oh my, you will be "A beautiful bride"
Enjoy, blessings, you rock.
teresa


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! Best wishes on your up coming vows.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

A beautiful dress - so well done. Best of luck for your future happiness.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

That is beautiful! What an accomplishment!


----------



## cablesRfun (Dec 3, 2015)

Gorgeous, the dress as well  beautiful work. Congrats on your big day........... hope to see more pics


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

So very pretty. You look so happy. Great to see.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful wedding dress. Best wishes for your upcoming wedding. &#128158;


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

I LOVE your wedding dress. It is simply a work of art created with love. Please wear it on your wedding day with love in your heart. I will be thinking of you that day as it is also my birthday that day. We were married on August 27th. No excuse to forget birthday or anniversary. LOL


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.. Beautiful. 
Your dress is a testament to your talent. 
I agree that the shoes are perfect.
Best wishes for your up coming wedding and future.


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

A truly beautiful wedding creation!!! I'm old fashioned enough to hope you are planning on a full length slip under the dress. It will make the eye see the whole and not stop at the shorter slip. I also love your shoes!!! You are going to be one gorgeous bride. Congratulations and I wait eagerly for pictures to come of your special day. God bless you and your groom to be.


----------



## Molly M (May 25, 2013)

Wow absolutely gorgeous


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art! Congrats!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

That is just georgous!!! You have done a beautiful job!! Best wishes! (Post more pics as it progresses).


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

What a stunning dress! Beautiful work.


----------



## sheilanadler (Oct 28, 2015)

The dress and you are very beautiful, congratulations have a beautiful life


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Really beautiful. It needs a full-length slip, but I'm sure you realize that. Be careful not to trip over all those gorgeous embellishments on the ground when you walk down the isle!

You are very ambitious to make the bridesmaids dresses. Don't wear yourself out in the preparations. The wedding should not be full of stress in the preparations. However, you seem like a very capable woman! Bravo and best wishes for many years of happiness together.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

You are going to be a GODDEST on your special day. Your dress is an absolute work of art and please take a BOW. There just really is nothing else that I can add to what has already been said. Very lucky man to be marrying you. Congrats and look forward to seeing pictures of the big day.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! Stunning dress! Your skills are amazing. Fits you well too. Please post a pic of the completed dress. Also hope to see the bridemaid dress you make. Congrats on your upcoming wedding - you are a beautiful bride!


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

Your dress is beautiful!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats on the wedding and your stunning dress! What a beautiful bride!


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful dress - what a lot of work. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

So beautiful, and the train is amazing! Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

So talented you are. Please send us a picture of the whole Wedding Party in August. You will be beautiful.
Much happiness.


----------



## belly164 (Sep 11, 2014)

What a beautiful wedding dress lots of hard work and love gone into it.

Best wishes for your upcoming wedding.

Well done


----------



## Starr Bright (Oct 20, 2014)

All of the comments above describe your absolutely beautiful dress.
How proud you must be to read all of KP's thoughts on your dress, I just read a very appropo saying for your very special gown. It is "In a ball of yarn is the potential to make a dream that you have, come true." Your "dream" certainly came true!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Gorgeous and so very special. 
Best wishes to you and your intended.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful wedding dress. Looking so nice on you. Congratulations on the special day. Love to see more pictures.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful dress and congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful job you will be a gorgeous bride! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I just checked out the pictures of your wedding dress! Wow! Well done, beautiful design and work. That is a family heirloom for sure. Your wedding photos will be a treat to see. Please post some for us.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

I will be watching for pictures of the wedding! Please post a notice on this thread!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Have a wonderful wedding and look forward to your pictures.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful! The back of the skirt is fabulous!


----------

